

Ask HN: I want to learn about database, how should I start? - annythesillicat

I am a non-technical (sales). I’m interested in database and want to learn about it to enhance my network and system architecture knowledge.  I am looking for effective resources where I can study, website&#x2F; books&#x2F; e-books.  I appreciate any help that you can provide
======
TBDMark
Mentioned above, but here are a number of places to start. Most of mine deal
with statistical analysis, but the Data Science masters would be a good place
to start.

[http://sqlfiddle.com/](http://sqlfiddle.com/) \- SQL Fiddle is an online SQL
coding platform. Good place to play around.

[http://jhudatascience.org/](http://jhudatascience.org/) \- a ton of MOOC
courses compiled in one spot.

[http://stats.stackexchange.com/](http://stats.stackexchange.com/) \- start
browsing the forums and reading up on some of the database questions people
have.

[http://janzilinsky.com/how-to-analyze-data/](http://janzilinsky.com/how-to-
analyze-data/) \- great set of tutorials, etc.

[http://user2014.stat.ucla.edu/](http://user2014.stat.ucla.edu/) \- another
place with a number of great tutorials in R.

------
garysvpa
Introduction to Databases course:

[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~widom/cs145/](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~widom/cs145/)
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/0321197844/?tag=stackoverfl08-20](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0321197844/?tag=stackoverfl08-20)

Install Sql Server 2008 Express for best .Net integration

[http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/products/sql-
ser...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/products/sql-server-
editions/sql-server-express.aspx)

or MySql if you're Linux-inclined

[http://www.mysql.com/](http://www.mysql.com/)

------
skyfantom
Perhaps, this one will be useful
[https://class.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/db/2014_1/abo...](https://class.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/db/2014_1/about)

------
cafard
Install a database (or two or three) on your home computer. You can get free
"Express" editions of Oracle and SQL Server, and of course MySQL and Postgres.
Work your way through exercises in a book or two.

------
annythesillicat
Thank you everyone!I guess I will start with DB @Standford and explore more
when I secure my basic knowledge. fun stuff :)

------
dennybritz
[https://www.coursera.org/course/db](https://www.coursera.org/course/db)

------
S4M
[http://sql.learncodethehardway.org/](http://sql.learncodethehardway.org/)

